

Ask HN: What does your CV/resumé look like? - bjackman

PDF, web page or other? How far do you stray from the traditional black-and-white bullet-point list approach?
======
isawczuk
It depends from job to job. _In my opinion there are no general CV /resumes_.
I'm programmer, growth hacker and project manager. I had different jobs to
complement my skillset -> in next 5 years I'm want to start my own company.

To startups I apply with GitHub page :) To big companies -> black&white bullet
point, As a freelancer -> web page with showcases

